# Coach Sonnons Fisticuffs



## Andrew Usher (Jun 16, 2005)

I have put together a montage of footage from Coach Sonnons Fisticuffs series. For me, this is one of the best RMAX video series I have seen and it has altered much of how we train. I have put this together so people can have a taste of the RMAX alive and improvisational approach to training.

  You can see it here http://rmax.tv/images/fisticuffs.wmv


For those of you in the UK, you can read my interview with Coach Sonnon in this months Martial Arts Illustrated.


Regards,

 
  Andrew Usher


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 17, 2005)

*Fisticuffs Review*


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Jun 20, 2005)

Great Material!!!


----------



## Spook (Jun 20, 2005)

Pretty cool stuff, thanx for posting!


----------

